# SE New Hampshire help needed



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi, all. A friend of mine has approximately 20 driveways to plow, and his truck is currently out of service. He's concerned about the predicted snowstorm tonight into tomorrow. The driveways are located in the Exeter/Stratham area. If anyone is interested, please let me know, and I will get you in contact with him. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mylittlescoop (Aug 24, 2004)

Why don't you take em? Why is your friend not registered?


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

I would take them, but I have enough of my own to do, and still make it to work. My accounts aren't in the same area. I believe he is registered, but won't be able to get to a computer until later tonight.


----------



## mylittlescoop (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok Dupe No offense taken I hope..I just seen past threads your always helping him out..Wish I had a friend so dear to my heart just was wondering that all  
You could be an undercover shoveler raising the hopes of a good prospective sub(gigggle-giggle) Just checkin


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

No offense taken. He's a good friend, and I know he'd help me out if I needed it. Now, any takers on the plowing??


----------

